
Unlocking blockchain: 5 music startups to watch - vinnyglennon
https://www.iq-mag.net/2017/11/unlocking-blockchain-5-startups-watch-katerina-kirillova-tickets-cloud/
======
thisisit
Author uses sleight of hand to hide conflict of interest. The byline says
founder of Tickets Cloud. Then if you end up reading carefully towards the end
- the author is associated with the 2nd "startup to watch" \- crypto.tickets

I am onboard for blockchain the technology but this is just bullshit. Most of
them are generic business with "blockchain" thrown in.

------
jdc0589
I don't hate the general idea behind crypto.tickets (linked in article), but
they have an ICO on the homepage which is immediately making me skeptical...

------
wol_
what an great article, i dream of a future where i use internet instead of
going to bank. i will buy music and ticket straight from artist without using
intermediary. wow.

